# Heil furance with Honeywell gas valve



## troubled furance (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a Jan 2006 Heil 80% single stage furnace. At times the glow light works , BUT then hear the "click" in gas valve, BUT furnace will not light burners.
The gas valve # is VR8205S2353. has there been problems with this valve not working correctly? 
The furnace goes in a soft lockout, fail to ignite and 3 hour delay. 
If you can help or know of this problem or any others that cause this, a million thanks.
I had furnace installed in late Sept. 2006 and problem started in Oct. 2006. 

                            Thank you for helping.

                                       David


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome David:
In years past I sold furnaces that were sisters to Heil and had electronic glow heaters for pilot light. One problem we experienced with them was tiny spiders building nests in the pilot tube, which runs across the burners with tiny slots in the top of it. Once the glow ignited the gas, the fire went across to all the burners and lit them.
I would recommend that you 1. do not touch the glow light, 2. clean the pilot tube 3. clean each burner with a brush and vacum cleaner 4. try it again and hope for the best. The only other porblem we had was the hot surface igniter.... when they get a crack in them, they won't work; but you said yours is working so that eleminate that.
Glenn


----------



## troubled furance (Nov 25, 2007)

The glow light always glow after the first motor kicks on, then a click sound is heard from the gas valve and will not ignite the flame, if this happens 3 or 4 times it goes on a 3 hour delay.
the furnace is pretty much brand new and no webs or dust.

                 thanks,

               dave


----------



## matthewwj (Nov 29, 2007)

If your glow stick (hot surface igniter) isnt hot enough to reach the flashpoint of the gas, it won't light.

You might have a faulty Hot surface igniter.

you have to check your gas pressures and make sure that you are getting 3.5" WC in the manifold side of the gas valve.

if you have had recent work done on the gas line, ie; range installed, furnace work, gas line relocation, you might want to bleed the gas line.  

If not, then check the pressures.... if they are good, look into replacing the HSI.

I hope I was of some assistance.

matthew


----------

